# Availability Lists, other changes and areas of needed improvement



## eschjw (Aug 8, 2019)

There have been a few changes made to the DAE online site that are worth noting.

Availability lists are a big plus if you are looking for a discounted rental within 60 days of check-in. It is well worth your time to explore if one is looking for a specific area and month. No fancy graphics, just a list of resorts sorted by date. Just for fun, a September three bedroom Diamond Grand Beach in Orlando was found for $399. It is a very nice place that I have exchanged into using DAE in the past. Exchanges can also be seen, if selected, at this level of granularity and sorted order.

The number of overall resorts available has increased in the past few months and all of the resorts within the 60 day check-in also have a box on the main search result screen indicating rental pricing. There may be some exceptions, but none were observed.

Some states in the USA have been moved to other regions. One example is Nevada has been moved from the California region to the Southwest region. Hover your cursor over the exclamation point beside the region to see the states included in the region.

Some areas of much needed improvement are:

Your main result search screen still has no method to the pretty but chaotic display of resorts available. Please bring some order to the results. Date order is my preference.

The search window is still limited to 6 months. If one wants to search from December thru August, the system will not allow it. This window should allow 12 months at a minimum.

Both of these fixes should be very easy and are needed NOW.

Add a Sold List in a form similar to your Availability List. The old site showed "sold" mixed up in the old available search result list. It was helpful to know the bookings and the requests that had been fulfilled. There was also a request button beside the sold listing. Most bookings are request based and do not even make it to the online board. This is much needed information for people to request future exchanges and to inspire confidence in your company.

There are several other needed improvements, but you can refer back to the new web site discussion thread to see my other suggestions. 

DAE can be a successful niche exchange company, but self inflected wounds are never helpful.


----------

